# OK I need your BEST MEAD recipe! HELP



## sting (Sep 14, 2004)

I am a first time Mead maker. I tried it at the last Beekeepers meeting and really liked it. I have a few friends that are really good wine makers that give me a hard time about making wine so I need to show them up, so I need your best wine recipe. Please HELP!!!! Easy but the BEST.!.!
[email protected]


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Are you reading the current entries in this forum? Contact me privately for further info (email)

See here!!! http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum14/HTML/000115.html 

------------------
Joe Miller
[email protected]


----------



## sting (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, I did read the entries in this forum and I saw the mead entry but what I am looking for is a recipe that someone has used themself that worked out great that I can try.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Maybe I did not suggest it in my original response (but I think I did)

Check out the mead digests here:NOTE: Digest appears when there is enough material to send one.
Send ONLY articles for the digest to [email protected].
Use [email protected] for [un]subscribe/admin requests.
Digest archives and FAQ are available at www.talisman.com/mead 

Or contact me privately for more info.

If you read some of the digests you will likely see reference to Ken Schramms book on meadmaking. I like it!


----------

